# LTA Record?



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

This isn't really a CWI post but I was just wondering if there are any long term affairs that were insanely lengthy. 

My mother had a friend in a LTA for 25 years (that she knew of). Could have been longer. 

My friend's spouse was in one for 22 years and still in it. 

I'm talking about the same AP, not a serial cheater. 

They're all devastating but 2? Years is a long damn time. There should be jail time for some of this stuff. Just stealing someone's whole life.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't prove it (because my ex-husband only admitted to hard evidence) but I very strongly suspect at least fairly constant contact with the OW during the 30 years between DD1 and DD2. 

The part that I find interesting? After 30 years of her in his life, she isn't who he chose to marry the minute the final decree was in his hand. Instead, he married someone he met online after I told him I was getting a divorce. I'm sure the OW was not happy. She lost. Smiling.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, my mother's cheating friend's AP finally divorced his wife after 2+ years and she (my mother's friend) broke up with the guy. 

She waited forever for the man and then didn't want him. 

??


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine was serial for 13yrs.

She went straight for 5 yrs...so I wonder if an A went on for over 2 decades with the same AP how far apart were the hook ups?

The thought of a wayward and an AP hooking up say once a week for 20yrs is insane. Even if they hooked up once a month that's pretty crazy.

Hell once a year is bad enough ....that would be 20 times too many!


I guess my point is ...maybe if it was once a year, during a 20 yr A well then is the lie a lot less then having your spouse bang someone 1040 times?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

To hear my mom tell it, my dad had an affair for over 10 years. Same woman. Future stepmom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

My godfather had an affair for 17 years too. Led a double life. It became known in the last few years, and my godmother filed for divorce. They had 2 grown up married sons at this time. 
My mother and my godmother are cousins, so the WS appealed to my mother to intervene and use her influence to stop the divorce. My mom required that he ended it with the AP for good as a condition for her help. He declined. His reasoning? He wasted too much of the other woman's time. 17 years. What about his wife's wasted time - 25 years? The family he threw away ? 
There was no reasoning with him. He wanted his cake and eat it too. So divorced they are, and he remarried his AP. I have only seen him once since. My mom cut him off after she heard him calling his AP "my wife" in front of her...
I was a teen when they split, but the story left a strong impression on my young mind. It was very disturbing.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

yeah, 20 years? that's not an affair, that's polygamy (or polyandry)!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Rugs said:


> Yes, my mother's cheating friend's AP finally divorced his wife after 2+ years and she (my mother's friend) broke up with the guy.
> 
> She waited forever for the man and then didn't want him.
> 
> ??


I'm assuming she wasn't married? She just waited around for 25 years? She could've found her own man and had her own family in that time. What sad, pathetic life.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> I'm assuming she wasn't married? She just waited around for 25 years? She could've found her own man and had her own family in that time. What sad, pathetic life.


Some AP women have their own family.

My grandmother and her brother were the kids of an affair. Perhaps it's like ReidWright says, it's more polygamy than an affair. But then my great grandfather's wife didn't know about it until it was long over.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

I hold what I dearly hope is a widely held record shared with a majority of people. 

Never having cheated on anyone ever my entire life. Married or single. Ever.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

My xw's affair was longer than our marriage. Mercifully, I'm divorced now.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Q tip said:


> I hold what I dearly hope is a widely held record shared with a majority of people.
> 
> Never having cheated on anyone ever my entire life. Married or single. Ever.


Qtip, 

I'm with you. Never cheated on anyone either. Married or single.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rugs said:


> Yes, my mother's cheating friend's AP finally divorced his wife after 2+ years and she (my mother's friend) broke up with the guy.
> 
> She waited forever for the man and then didn't want him.
> 
> ??


We want what we can't have. As soon as it is handed to us, it loses its desirablness.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> We want what we can't have. As soon as it is handed to us, it loses its desirablness.


This could be the reason but I don't know. I met them a few times and they were both pretty "out-there" kind of people. My mom's friend was always into whatever pleased her. She was fun if you were "on her side" but could be a real b!tch.

I don't remember too much more. The married man was basically a loser who cheated for over two decades but could not leave his wife because of kids and he was a Catholic. :scratchhead:


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, my wh0r3 of a grandmother had at least a 6 year affair. 
Both my aunt and dad are illegitimate. 

So I bet she wins in terms of kids born out of an affair. 
Hope that brings her some solace to whatever hot pit she is burning in.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> Well, my wh0r3 of a grandmother had at least a 6 year affair.
> Both my aunt and dad are illegitimate.
> 
> So I bet she wins in terms of kids born out of an affair.
> Hope that brings her some solace to whatever hot pit she is burning in.


Man, you're way too young to be going through all that you are. My heart goes out to you.

Get a handle on that drinking, though. It'll destroy you if you allow it.

Peace.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Broken at 20 said:


> Well, my wh0r3 of a grandmother had at least a 6 year affair.
> Both my aunt and dad are illegitimate.
> 
> So I bet she wins in terms of kids born out of an affair.
> Hope that brings her some solace to whatever hot pit she is burning in.


Well as my post above attests, I'm one more generation down the line from the same story. It was my grandmother and great uncle that were from the WS. My great-grandmother was the OW. 

She married when my grandmother was around 10. They never had kids of their own, and the step-dad ended up adopting both kids.

AFAIK, my grandmother never cheated. But my mom did, with her boss. It was busted after she died and my dad was going through her effects.


----------

